

Ask HN: Social decision making tool - what do you think? - zguy

Hi HN, we have made a social decision making tool at http://www.rslvr.com<p>We have a lot of ideas of where to take it next:
* NextGen Question/Polls website
* Offering widgets for websites<p>We can help our users decide anything from "Where to eat?" (in an upcoming mobile version) to things such "Which university should I attend?"<p>What do you think?
======
iamdave
I think you might want to actually list the benefits of what this tool does,
or at the very least will do instead of a 'coming soon' box.

~~~
budowski
Hey, I'm one of the founders of the website. You mean writing down in the main
page, right? Good idea - we plan to add an introduction video on that page
(similar to what Dropbox did on their main page)

Yaron

